# Possible Pregnancy at 48??



## JustJen2

Im newly married (I feel it at least. Was married 3 1/2 years ago), and 48. He has a 22 year old boy and I have a 16 year old girl. I would LOOOVE to have a baby with my husband but worried about complications with being pregnant. Its been about 2 months since my last period, Im having heartburn on a daily basis which I never have it, I get nauseous when I first wake up some days and have a pain in my left pelvis intermittently. I took a pregnancy test 1 1/2 weeks ago and it was negative. I have a normal check up scheduled for Monday and thought Id get him to take a pregnancy test since Im there :)

Im worried about several things really. While I still look very young (people have said that I look like Im in my early 30s) my husband was prematurely gray and is worried about looking very old with a baby. We are both worried about complications with not only me, but the baby too. 

Im not sure what Im looking for here but I guess to just talk about it. I dont dare tell anyone about it until Im 100% sure and then only tell a few. I guess Im more worried about what everyone will think behind my back. I shouldnt. It doesnt affect me, but especially his ex wife. I can just see he giggling thinking "wow. Starting over again. Good luck with that!"


----------



## AngelUK

I am crossing my fingers for you. As for what will people say, if it is negative just ignore them. Such a blessing surely would make up for anything they could fling at you. And if they think starting over is crazy, then yeah maybe but it is your choice. I would have another in a flash if I could, I am 48 like you but we had our boys with the help of IUI cause my OH had antibodies in his sperm. So there is now pretty much no chance without help. I hope all turns out ok for you :)


----------



## BunnyN

My aunt had twins at 46 and she is a great mum! My uncle is a great dad too and he is older than her. They did use donor eggs though. I don't want to discourage you but getting pregnant naturally at 48 would be very unusual.


----------



## ELGs Mom

How about being pregnant at age 52. LOL I am waiting for the hcg to increase so I can get the darn positive on the test. I checked the TTC board and checked the cervix tonight. IT is high and I think soft, I have short fingers lol I also started producing Leukorrhea this morn. I took a test wed, but negative. I just got done with the implantation on Tues. I never had IB before this pregnancy but since I am hoping it is a girl, I am not surprised. My sons, are in their 20s and 30s (stepson) and one of the other stepsons is 25. My baby will be 22 in July. 

My dh is mixed. Especially with health issues that can arise being an older mom. We let it, if God was letting us get pregnant, He take care of the details, I have ONLY had a girl's name on my heart for the last few years. He has sisters and already has a son, I think odds are in my favor there as well LOL 

I also know what it is like to be an older mom, My oldest took 5 years to conceive him, came the month before I turned 29, my baby came 17 months later when I was 30. I do not really look or act 52, at times my body makes me feel older lol DH will be 54 in July. I am due Jan 4th if I ovulated when I think I did. I have all the symptoms. I also have hypothyroidism, they said I never have kids, what do they know. This was a not planned but not prevented pregnancy LOL I am ecstatic due to the fact of the symptoms proving more and more as a yes. My AF was due yesterday as per date of O. I am also a member of countdown to pregnancy.


----------



## AngelUK

Good luck I have my fingers crossed for you ELG :)


----------



## ELGs Mom

Just Jen have you found out yet if you are? My hpts still negative despite symptoms. 
I have to wait still no ins card to go get tested.


----------



## ELGs Mom

AngelUK said:


> Good luck I have my fingers crossed for you ELG :)

Thank you very much. I even tested on Mother's day and still negative. If not for these darn symptoms I not think a thing of it.


----------



## ELGs Mom

Did not turn out to be pregnant that last time. I had no periods in July or Sept and I am thinking I am in peri-menopause. I just started another period on Sept 29th. I can start watching again and see if preg or not. LOL I did take tests in the months of no period to be sure. 

I would not be the first mom to get pregnant while waiting for menopause.


----------



## AngelUK

I know, I always have/had that hope too. Not dtd in ages though so no chance. Plus so scared of things going wrong even if by a miracle I did get preggo. 
And then I see people like Brigitte Nielsen and Janet Jackson and I wish I had the money to get help like that too. 
But then I tell myself I have two gorgeous boys and I should be happy with that. And I am.
But then I see preggo ladies or ladies with tiny babies and I ache. 
So torn. Sigh.


----------



## Chezzer

Just jen any updates


----------

